# Gelatin mousse broken



## kdm2008 (Apr 4, 2015)

never had this happen but I think I broke my mousse. It's egg yolks sugar water whisked to 165 then add gel sheets then add mascarpone cream then added whipped cream I was supposed to fold but I whisked in the cream and it looked a little curdled so I stick blended it, do u think it will set?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Have you made this recipe before? What was date on cream? Was cream whipped?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Your mascarpone is broken.  There is nothing you can do.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

More info is needed, as you left out a lot of specifics, but I'm with Kuan on this one. If you stick-blended a finished mousse, you turned it into soup, basically. It may still set, but it won't have a mousse texture. At best, most likely a loose gel.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

the gelatin will still set, but the finished product will not be like a mousse. 

Folding in the whipped cream was to keep the mousse fluffy. Folding is supposed to be gentle. 

Did you just plop the entire batch of whipped cream into the heavier mascarpone mixture? Next time lighten up the heavier mixture a bit with a smaller spatula full of whipped cream so that it doesn't completely deflate your whipped cream.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

kdm2008 said:


> never had this happen but I think I broke my mousse. It's egg yolks sugar water whisked to 165 then add gel sheets then add mascarpone cream then added whipped cream I was supposed to fold but I whisked in the cream and it looked a little curdled so I stick blended it, do u think it will set?


couple of thoughts...

Did you burn your yolks with the sugar?

Did the mixture go over 165?

Did you over whip the cream?

If you did not boil the gelatin it will most likley set. I would suspect it will be a very heavy mousse becasue you used the stick blender.


----------



## cschley (Dec 11, 2013)

2 words - duct tape. It can fix anything. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@CSchley Okay kinda killed myself laughing at this one for a while.....thanks! haha/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

@kdm2008 So did it set and what did you learn about the consistency??


----------

